# What fat burners are safe?



## jmstoge (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm on a strict diet for muscle tone and I've started taking tonalin CLA, fish oil and a green tea extract to help with fat burning. Obviously the natural ones are okay but what about the fat burners that are advertised in magazines like exercise for men and muscle and fitness. Lipo 6 or whatever. Hydroxycut hardcore...that kind of stuff. Is it safe? Are there side effects? Is it unhealthy? And just as an FYI, I'm 17.


Thanks!


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 19, 2009)

There are a ton of fatburners on the market. They are safe as long as your in good health and take as directed.

Fat Burners/ Weight Loss


----------



## slackadjuster (Jul 24, 2009)

There are usually side effects to everything.  A lot of fat burners will raise your blood pressure.  You can look up the sides for that.  There are some non stim fat burners out there.


----------



## franklinb (Jul 27, 2009)

Just giving you a personal advice there are a lot of fatburners available in the market but i don't suggest you take them but if you have your personal trainer and he or she has been in this field for sometime they can suggest you what is good otherwise what you are doing is enough.....


----------



## AmDevil (Jul 27, 2009)

I always start my workouts with a fat burner, I like how I can "set my body and mind at a certain level" then hit the gym!

I'm currently taking Meltdown by VPX.. 10/10 stuff
I also like atro-phex by BSN.. also 10/10 

Just follow the directions and you'll be safe


----------



## firefighter573 (Aug 2, 2009)

*yep yep*



AmDevil said:


> I always start my workouts with a fat burner, I like how I can "set my body and mind at a certain level" then hit the gym!
> 
> I'm currently taking Meltdown by VPX.. 10/10 stuff
> I also like atro-phex by BSN.. also 10/10
> ...



your right.

the atro-phex by BSN has appetite suppresent in it, mood enhancers, and its a thermogenic

the same goes for VPX's Meltdown.

The meltdown has 120 Caps and the box of atro-phex has 98 caps


----------



## DLR84 (Aug 5, 2009)

*FightLabs ADRENALINE XR*



jmstoge said:


> I'm on a strict diet for muscle tone and I've started taking tonalin CLA, fish oil and a green tea extract to help with fat burning. Obviously the natural ones are okay but what about the fat burners that are advertised in magazines like exercise for men and muscle and fitness. Lipo 6 or whatever. Hydroxycut hardcore...that kind of stuff. Is it safe? Are there side effects? Is it unhealthy? And just as an FYI, I'm 17.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I'm really happy with FightLabs ADRENALINE XR. I'm on a pretty strict diet and the food cravings were killing me. I dropped 29 pounds of fat in less than 3 months. My arms and chest stayed the same, but my waist went from a 38 to a 32. I was drinking a whey isolate shake 3 times a day and really lowered my carbs. I would take one capsule of ADRENALINE XR in the morning and it would last all day and into the early evening. It made me an animal in the gym, without any shakes or jitters. What ever you are doing like working on the computer or working out in the gym, you have this incredible focus. I had to remember to eat, which was great because I would on eat what I needed too. Its made for MMA fighters who have to train 3 times/day and diet to make weight. It's the best product I've ever used to get in shape and I've pretty much tried them all.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2009)

Only in a very extreme case would I recommend any fat burners to a 17 year old.  Stick to the natural stuff you're already taking and give it time.  If your body fat is high it probably didn't get there over night, so you can't expect it to come back off over night either.


----------

